# new doc..rheum. new labs ordered



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I finally made it to a rheumotologist it has taken a very long time and lots of fighting to get here. He is very old school everything is hand written and I am hopeful. I have been so very tired sleeping long periods of time and just not being able to feel good- Tests ordered
cbc 
comp metabolic panel
rheumatoid factor
ana
anti ds dna
anti-ssa, ssb
sed rate 
lyme titer
cpk

I am hoping that something shows up-I need to know what is going on.... I have alot of anxiety about being told that nothing is wrong-Wish me luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

proud-armywife said:


> Well, I finally made it to a rheumotologist it has taken a very long time and lots of fighting to get here. He is very old school everything is hand written and I am hopeful. I have been so very tired sleeping long periods of time and just not being able to feel good- Tests ordered
> cbc
> comp metabolic panel
> rheumatoid factor
> ...


This doctor ordered some very good lab tests. Thank goodness! You must let us know when you can!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, looks like a good start for this doc. Excellent!

And there are more labs he could run beyond that, this is the tip of the iceberg. It will be interesting to see the results!

hugs3


----------

